# Telefonsex falle



## Unregistriert (15 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich wurde schon wie in anderen threads geschrieben verarscht und muss angeblich abo machen für 72 € im monat sonst bekomme ich ne anzeige..
hab es über handy angerufen (prepaid) also kein vertrag...
können sie mich rausbekommen obwohl ich da max 2 min angerufen habe?


----------



## Marco (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Telefonsex falle*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wurde schon wie in anderen threads geschrieben
> ...
> können sie mich rausbekommen obwohl ich da max 2 min angerufen habe?



Du hast doch augenscheinlich die anderen Threads gefunden. Jetzt musst du es nur noch mit lesen versuchen...

Maco


----------

